

Google's Stanislaw Lem doodle open sourced - j_baker
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-world-was-open-sourced.html

======
Ex-PraliteMonk
I'm in the process of re-reading all of his books. Lot's of ideas on
artificial intelligence, artificial life, and computing. His books really make
you think.

